# Canyon Bicycles in the US?



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

When will Canyon bicycles be available for purchase and delivery to the US? 

http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=2112


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I like more plain and understated paint jobs, but these are about the ugliest looking bikes I've ever seen.
Sorry to both not answered your question, and insult maybe your bike of peference.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

CompetitiveCyclist.com will start carrying them soon - they haven't released a data AFAIK, we'll see how inflated the prices are...


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes...they are a bit unusual looking...but they got a whole lot better looking when I realized the price in US dollars.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

I think this might be the approach Canyon takes in the US: http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/gear-news/canyon-bicycles-open-uk-call-centre/5772.html


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Some friends of mine..*

ride for the Topeak Canyon MTB team here and I'm hoping they can help tell me how to get one.. You know they got to know right....


----------

